# Turnaround time



## mankan69 (Nov 30, 2013)

In light of the new VFS Global initiative, what is the turn around time for PR permits? I applied for my PR permit last year through VFS Global and tracking the application still shows, "forwarded to DHA on 2014/10/31".

What is the new turn around time?


----------



## DumisaniBYO (Sep 12, 2014)

mankan69 said:


> In light of the new VFS Global initiative, what is the turn around time for PR permits? I applied for my PR permit last year through VFS Global and tracking the application still shows, "forwarded to DHA on 2014/10/31".
> 
> What is the new turn around time?


Hi there is another forum on PR time lines , but when i called to enquire on my application the lady at VFS said most PR are taking 11 - 18 months

See the response i received below

This depends on the category of visa application; however applications have a minimum processing time of 8-10 weeks for Temporary Residence Permit applications, appeal application 8 -12 weeks and 8 – 10 months for Permanent Residence Permit applications. The Department of Home Affairs cannot guarantee the outcome or the length of time an application takes to process; neither can it guarantee the return of decision within a certain timeframe. This is due to the fact that applications are assessed individually and individual circumstances can mean processing times may vary and result in longer decision times. Therefore you are requested to wait until a decision on the application is taken since VFS Global does not have any control over the processing times.


----------



## mankan69 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank you Sir


----------

